# Need help to determine what color this filly will be.



## raperformancehorses (May 8, 2012)

Can anyone help me to detemine what color this filly will be? He flanks and inside of her legs are almost white. THe mare is a loud color sorrel and white overo and the stud was a red roan overo. The baby is just now a month old.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Chestnut/sorrel.

Please don't leave the halter on your mare while turned out with the foal... I have heard way to many horror stories of foals getting caught in rope halters, mares freaking and trampling/killing the foals...


----------



## raperformancehorses (May 8, 2012)

We don't normally leave the halter on. We just let her go to get some outdoor pictures and then put her back in the stall.


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

I agree with Nd: just sorrel/chestnut, which is kind of disappointing coming from such loud parents, but genetics are interesting that way.

Also have both parents been tested for OLWS? That mare is most definitely N/O, but do you know about the sire? If he is N/O also, I would not recommend breeding these two again and to consider yourself lucky that your foal is alive.


----------



## raperformancehorses (May 8, 2012)

The stud is 18yrs old and an overo. He has never been tested for Owls, but the stallion owners have all overo mares that they breed to him and have never had a lethal foal yet.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Do you have a picture of the stud?

Also there are a few different genes that fall in the "overo" category... Frame, splash and sabino. Frame (or OLWS), which your mare for sure is, is the only one that is lethal...


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Pictures would be very helpful. It is entirely possible he does not have Frame, but the other "overo" genes...but it is also entirely possible that those breeders are extremely lucky.


----------



## raperformancehorses (May 8, 2012)

Here is a picture of the stud. He has one small white patch on his upper left hip that you can't see in the picture.


----------



## raperformancehorses (May 8, 2012)

It seems like each day her inside of her legs, around her nose, and flanks keep getting lighter and lighter. I was wondering if she would still roan out yet. You can see them a little in the second picture when she is a little ways away.


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

What color is the skin on baby? Someone correct me, but isn't a roan foal's skin lighter or a different color? ..... *can't remember* ~running to google... lol


----------



## raperformancehorses (May 8, 2012)

I would have to look closer at her skin color tonight. Around her nose is almost white now. She has been a different color of brown from birth. I posted one of her baby pictures from the morning she was born. We have another filly that is a sorrel over and the colors on them is different.


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Sorrel/chestnut horses come in such a variety of different shades that there are some as orange as a carrot and then some so dark they look black. Both fillies are sorrel.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

I think chestnut too. However, roan is often hard to see until the foal starts shedding, so I would wait before saying definitely not roan.


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

My take on this Baby is a sorrel/chestnut SPB paint. Dam would be registered as either sorrel overo or red roan overo.Not true red roan{but often labled that} is roan in appearance due to sabino influence she also displays frame overo {OLW carrier}. Sire looks to be a sorrel sabino marked overo,so yes probably is negative for OLWS & hence why the breeders haven't had any lethal babies.
No this baby will not be a roan,has no true roan parent...


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

paintedpastures said:


> My take on this Baby is a sorrel/chestnut SPB paint. Dam would be registered as either sorrel overo or red roan overo.Not true red roan{but often labled that} is roan in appearance due to sabino influence she also displays frame overo {OLW carrier}. Sire looks to be a sorrel sabino marked overo,so yes probably is negative for OLWS & hence why the breeders haven't had any lethal babies.
> No this baby will not be a roan,has no true roan parent...



Dam isn't a classic red roan, no. But the sire IS a red roan. So the foal could be roan.


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

Chiilaa said:


> Dam isn't a classic red roan, no. But the sire IS a red roan. So the foal could be roan.


I disagree looking at the sire: his white flecked roan "like " coat is sabino ,he is not a true roan..


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Paintedpastures, the OP said the stallion has a spot on his hip that you can't see in the picture. That says frame to me.


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

Poseidon said:


> Paintedpastures, the OP said the stallion has a spot on his hip that you can't see in the picture. That says frame to me.


 The only SURE way to know for sure is to test. 
:?Yes Sabino can have white spots on body it doesn't always spell frame...


----------

